# Fort Monroe Pier Report



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

Well it was an interesting day. Started off with about 125 pound ray on the line. Was 0ver 48 inches wide at the wings. Great bunch of guys out there helped me land her. Then helped throw her back since my arms were on fire. 

Then it got Interesting when I started catching Spanish Mackerel withe the Sabiki rigs. Total there was about 1 dozen spanish, and the wife caught a Boston Mackerel also. Lots of Pomp being caught and some fish that looked like an Abacore. Also some small blues for the bait bucket. Will get some pictues up in a bit. 

Caught the ray on some ribbon fish cuts from my trip out last knight.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice variety. I had no idea pompano came into the bay.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Boston mackeral this time of year thats crazy


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

You're welcome for throwing that beast back! For next time i'd suggest a bigger net and heavier rope!! I missed out on the spanish, but found some specks down closer to the old munitions incinerator site (past paradise oceanclub) all short...


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

ASK4Fish said:


> You're welcome for throwing that beast back! For next time i'd suggest a bigger net and heavier rope!! I missed out on the spanish, but found some specks down closer to the old munitions incinerator site (past paradise oceanclub) all short...


Thanks a bunch, All of you guys were awesome!


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

And of course the bait from last night that I was using for the Ray


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Did you get any other (face) pic's of that other mackerel? It looks more like the back end of a small false albacore... judging by the squiggly lins on its back start after the first dorsal, Boston Mack's have that from right behind the head to the tail... also think i can see the faint belly spots, did it have those? Or am i imaginig things?


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

No face picks. But the lines started right behind the head. And the color would change when you touched it. I could actally see my finger prints in the blue color. 

No spots on its belly that i can recall. Very nice looking fish.


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is the other picture i have of it.










Now after looking at the pictures, look at the pectoral fins, tthey look more Tuna then anything. The closet picture I have seen has been the Frigate Tuna. It was skinny like the mackeral but the pectoral fins seen to be a match. 

Dave


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

That small, the pectoral fins won't be fully developed, just as the second dorsal and anal fins will look shorter than an adult fish would have... i'm still guessing it was a verrrryyyyy small false albacore aka little tunny as we hammered a bunch of them in the 8-10" range trolling for spanish a few weeks ago. They make awesome shark bait and their bellies dowble as strip baits for flounder or as drum baits...Boston/Atlantic mackerel in 80 degree water is something i've never heard of,if it was 50-55 degrees, in february/march, then maybe...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I will also say the football shape leans toward falsie too, boston macks are almost cigar shaped curving straight into the tail, no long, narrow gap between meaty body and tail


----------



## n6dlh (Sep 9, 2015)

The more and more I look at the pictures the more I think you are right. The markings are looking like a False Albacore more then the Boston. Seems like more of the Boston Mack's have Vertical Lines. I was not sure of the Regulations on them so I tossed it back, but it was caught when everyone was catching Spanish Mackerel.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

ASK4Fish said:


> You're welcome for throwing that beast back! For next time i'd suggest a bigger net and heavier rope!! I missed out on the spanish, but found some specks down closer to the old munitions incinerator site (past paradise oceanclub) all short...


Are you fishing from a boat or kayak?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Wading...not worth launching the boat yet


----------



## DwillBama5 (Nov 25, 2013)

ASK4Fish said:


> You're welcome for throwing that beast back! For next time i'd suggest a bigger net and heavier rope!! I missed out on the spanish, but found some specks down closer to the old munitions incinerator site (past paradise oceanclub) all short...



There's places to fish down there?


----------



## r3con. (Aug 8, 2010)

Pretty sure that's a Lil Tunny or False Albacore. Awesome report, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

r3con. said:


> Pretty sure that's a Lil Tunny or False Albacore. Awesome report, looks like you had a good time.


Yup! False Albi it is. My uncle caught a nice one out there a few years ago. That shipping channel is like a 100 feet deep, so a lot of nice things come through there.


----------

